

Behind Deadly Tianjin Blast, Shortcuts and Lax Rules - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/31/world/asia/behind-tianjin-tragedy-a-company-that-flouted-regulations-and-reaped-profits.html

======
rm_-rf_slash
The regulatory culture of contemporary China is reminiscent of the United
States in the earth 20th century. Industrial tragedies like the Triangle
Shirtwaist Fire and chilling exposés like "The Jungle" helped alert consumers
to the underlying costs of their remarkable economic progress. As a result,
elected representatives had to reform regulation or face failure at the next
election.

This is where the comparison begins to break down. The lack of accountability
for local Chinese officials has unrest met with tear gas. For the Chinese
leadership, the only acceptable means of change must come from within, which
could be a grinding process for a leadership class that existentially defends
its need to always be right.

~~~
Vexs
China really is going through the industrial revolution pretty much; it's
basically in the same state as the US was or Britain. Low wage workers,
tennament buildings, little oversight, and lots of accidents. Hopefully things
like this explosion can further push the Chinese government to taking a better
stance on corruption and the like.

It will be interesting to see how China fares in the next 50 years, I think
it's at it's make it or break it point.

------
rurounijones
Profit over safety, probable corruption in commercial and governmental
organisations and a chemical explosion that will probably screw over local
residents.

SNAFU

